# Hechtfilet ohne Y Gräten



## Mr.QL (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Boardies,

ich habe die Woche meinen ersten Hecht mitgenommen. Also dachte ich mir machste mal schöne Filets.
Bis dato hatte ich noch nie einen Fisch filetiert und entsprechend gab es dann auch größten Teils geschnetzeltes....
Also habe ich mir im Internet ein paar Seiten zum richtigen filetieren angeschaut und bin dann auf eine Seite gestoßen, wo beschrieben wird wie man die Y-Gräten aus dem Filet herausbekommt.

http://derstandard.at/1242316753593/Toll-toller-Hecht

Hat das schon mal jemand probiert und kann sagen ob das auch so funktioniert? Oder ist das ein bekanntes Verfahren? Es war die einzigste Seite auf der das beschrieben war, was mich doch ein wenig wundert, denn das ist doch ein leidiges Thema.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet ohne Y Gräten*

Ja es funktioniert ist ein recht bekanntes Verfahren. Schau mal bei Youtube, da gibt es diverse Videos zu.


----------



## Mr.QL (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet ohne Y Gräten*

Videos zum filetieren habe ich genug gefunden, direkt zum Y-Gräten rausschneiden noch nicht, nur diese 2, 3 Bilder.
Hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet ohne Y Gräten*

Schau mal auf:
www.gidf.de



Ich will mal nicht so sein:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hecht+filletieren&aq=f


----------



## Mr.QL (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet ohne Y Gräten*

Hallo Schwalmangler,

ich weiß ja nicht, ob du meine Frage verstanden hast, aber Videos zum filetieren habe ich genug gefunden, auch ohne deine Hilfe. Hab ich sogar nochmal im ersten Satz über deinem, übrigens sehr hilf- und geistreichen Post, geschrieben.
Nochmal meine Frage etwas deutlicher
1. Hecht fangen
2. Hecht mitnehmen.
3. Hecht filetieren.
so, bis dahin denke ich ist es klar. Jetzt sollte man zwei Hechtfilets haben, in denen aber noch die Y-Gräten drinstecken.
Jetzt will ich die Dinger aber raushaben und mein Link ganz oben zeigt auch eine Seite wo das beschrieben ist (wie die Y-Gräten aus dem fertigen Filet rausgeschnitten werden können)
Und dazu wollte ich wissen, ob das schon mal jemand gemacht hat und wie die Erfahrungen sind.
Also, es geht nur um die Y-Gräten im Filet!!!!

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## sundeule (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet ohne Y Gräten*

Hallo Tobias. Ich mache das genau so, wie es auf den verlinkten Bildern zu sehen ist. Anderenfalls wäre der Spaß am Fischessen bei meinen Kindern wohl auch schnell vorbei.|rolleyes
Die Bilder zeigen doch recht gut, wie es geht. 
Kleine Ergänzung:
Wenn Du den Hecht filetiert hast, kannst Du mit dem Messer vom Schwanz in Richtung Kopf ein paarnmal über das Fleisch kratzen. Die Gräten sollten so leicht zu sehen/ zu spüren sein. Du schneidest zunächst von der Bauchseite unter die Gräten und führst das Messer möglichst an den Gräten entlang in Richtung Rücken. Danach machst Du das Gleiche noch einmal von oben - ebenfalls möglichs an der Gräte Richtung Rücken.
Das herausgeschnippelte Stückchen macht sich dann noch hervorragend im Suppenfond.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet ohne Y Gräten*

Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Youtube Suche genutzt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG4DlRSKQqc&feature=related

Da wird gezeigt wie die Y-Gräten rausgenommen werden.

Um Deine Frage ob das schon mal jemand gemacht hat zu beantworten: Ich schneide die Gräten immer mit raus. So hat man ein völlig grätenfreies Fillet und kann bei den Rezepten gut variieren (z.B. Hecht auf asiatische Art, Hecht mit Meeresfrüchten, usw...).

Das Rausnehmen der Gräten ist (wie es auch in dem Video gezeigt wird) überhaupt kein Problem. Beim ersten mal muss man ein wenig schauen, wenn man das mehrmals gemacht hat geht das aber recht schnell.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet ohne Y Gräten*

Hier wird das mit den Y-Gräten auch nochmal gezeigt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYhEvg28XPs&feature=related


----------



## Mr.QL (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtfilet ohne Y Gräten*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Hier wird das mit den Y-Gräten auch nochmal gezeigt:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYhEvg28XPs&feature=related


 

Sieht gut aus, danke!


----------

